
PostgreSQL 10 Beta 2 Released - velmu
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1763/
======
jimktrains2
I love postgres to death, and they do amazing work. It's certainly the best
database I've ever used, and that's before thinking about postGIS and pg-
routing. Their documentation is top notch and if you sit in their IRC channel
you'll see a lot of people helping each other, including core devs answering
basic questions to really involved ones. It's really an amazing project in
almost every regard.

I recommend it to anyone who needs a database in almost every situation as
your first one. If you outgrow pg's capabilities, including full-text search,
then you're probably also having capacity planning and infrastructure issues
that need to be addressed too when moving to more specialized software.

However, it drives me bonkers that they don't use a bug tracker because their
current mailing-list system "works." I think it makes it hard

* to find the status or history of an issue ("just use the mailing list search!" and then try to piece together and separate multiple threads

* to allow younger developers (which they want to have talk to all the other devs before doing anything at all)

* to look for open issues (which they claim don't really exist because things are fixed quickly, but that's not always the case)

* to make sure issues don't get lost (which they do),

I've also heard it said that bug trackers attract low quality issues, which,
even if true, I don't see why that's such a veto issue.

They actually have a quasi-bug-tracker for things like their hacker fest
projects where you can find an issue and offer suggestions on it.

~~~
ralusek
It also drives me nuts that you have to be aware of it at all before even
realizing that it's their bug tracker. When googling for postgres issues
initially, I would just immediately back out of those search results assuming
I had stumbled upon some archived exchange.

------
mgkimsal
Here's what's "new in 10":

[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/New_in_postgres_10](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/New_in_postgres_10)

The beta announcement doesn't mention any of these specifics, just links to
the wiki above.

~~~
anarazel
There's also
[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/release-10.html](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/release-10.html)
with more details.

~~~
mgkimsal
Thanks! :)

------
Tostino
I've really gotta get on testing this with my product. It has a bunch of
features i'm really looking forward to (gist index support for enums and uuids
are the main ones for me).

This is a huge release. Been following the development for years on the
mailing list, it's always interesting seeing how it plays out and the features
come to life. It's one of the best collaborations i've seen.

~~~
anarazel
> I've really gotta get on testing this with my product.

Please do! It's a lot easier for us to react to issues as long as there's no
full expectation of compatibility...

~~~
Tostino
Yup, i've tested every prior release since 9.4 as well, time is just short for
me this month to get into it because of projects we're trying to wrap up. I
know the sooner they get feedback the better though, hopefully I can make time
soon.

------
ch4s3
The full text search on JSONB columns is going to be really nice. I currently
use Algolia for this, but for small stuff that doesn't have to be blazing
fast, I'd rather do it in postgres.

